# 35Mm



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I think i've found my favourite watch size... a sensible 35mm.










Lets see your 35mm watches (i will allow deviation of 1mm either way!)


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

From memory, this Strela is 36mm. Probably the smallest watch that I regularly wear.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes most my vintage are 34-37 with 35-36 being my favs

Right now only one out to play with


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice trio you have there Andy.. I have been wearing my Dynamic date also this week - I forgot what a nice watch it is, good size as you say, really clean cut lines and looks good on so many different straps.

Here is my Carrera re-edition a lovely 36mm across.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

These two fit the bill.



















The Seamaster comes in at a hair over 34mm.

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yup, my one and only 42 mm proving to be a sqeak too big, all mine <= 40mm, much better, on almost 7 3/4 wrist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

These from me seem to fit the bill nicely (with in +-1mm and with out crown)




























Then there are some that are 33mm which is also a nice size for a classic mens watch. And of course bit larger ones from 37mm+  I think the 32mm - 39mm is the sweet spot for pretty much all watches, larger ones are ok or even good when they have actual function for the size (like aviators or divers with more data then just time, like depth meters or so).


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

34 mm Minerva


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a few around this size - perfect for my 6.75in wrist


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Too small :thumbsdown: IMHO (and for my wrist)

39mm minimum - everything else looks too girly!

The SO I have on my wrist today is 41.5mm is only just big enough, even looking a tad small for a diver on my wrist...










but at a push I can offer you 37mm:










or


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

junghans max bill


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

My late father's Tissot:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

watchking1 said:


> My late father's Tissot:


More details please. What is the age and movement?

Later,

William


----------

